# Best Version of Heidelberg Catechism?



## Dearly Bought (Feb 6, 2009)

What's the best English version of the Heidelberg Catechism? In the back of the blue Psalter Hymnal? CanRC version?

I'd like to memorize something that is pretty faithful to the original.


----------



## Jon Lake (Feb 6, 2009)

There is more than one???? I have one in a red paperback....


----------



## beej6 (Feb 7, 2009)

The URCNA, having 'come out' of the CRC, offers the 1975 CRC translation on their website:

United Reformed Churches, click on 'Heidelberg Catechism' on the left.


----------



## dannyhyde (Feb 7, 2009)

Dearly Bought said:


> What's the best English version of the Heidelberg Catechism? In the back of the blue Psalter Hymnal? CanRC version?
> 
> I'd like to memorize something that is pretty faithful to the original.



Since you are in the RCUS, use the version our denom uses (whether contemporary or traditional language). This is a slightly edited version of the 300-year anniversary translation by Schaff, et al, based on the German text.

The translation of the Christian Reformed Church of 1976 is a to be shunned. Lord willing, the URCNA will get back to the received English text as found in the 1959 Psalter Hymnal, and before that, in earlier Psalters.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Feb 7, 2009)

dannyhyde said:


> The translation of the Christian Reformed Church of 1976 is a to be shunned. Lord willing, the URCNA will get back to the received English text as found in the 1959 Psalter Hymnal, and before that, in earlier Psalters.



Naturally I'm partial to the CanRC version. I believe that we have a good edition, though I do think the 1976 PH version is better in a few places. 

I'm hoping that the CanRC and URC Liturgical Forms and Confessions committees might be able to work together to produce the best possible edition for the 21st century.


----------



## dannyhyde (Feb 8, 2009)

Guido's Brother said:


> dannyhyde said:
> 
> 
> > The translation of the Christian Reformed Church of 1976 is a to be shunned. Lord willing, the URCNA will get back to the received English text as found in the 1959 Psalter Hymnal, and before that, in earlier Psalters.
> ...



Don't count on it, Wes. Our committee does not want to re-translate since there are already good translations out there. Have you read Lyle Bierma's articles on the '76 edition? He has shown that it has many problems, and in fact, in places even changes the theology.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Feb 8, 2009)

dannyhyde said:


> Guido's Brother said:
> 
> 
> > dannyhyde said:
> ...



Yes, I've read the Bierma articles and I'm aware of the problems. 

I'm not advocating for a "re-translation," but a new *edition* that combines the strengths and mitigates (or eliminates) the weaknesses of existing ones.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Feb 8, 2009)

My wife and I have actually just moved and are looking to move our membership to a URC here in Des Moines. Rev. Hyde, would you still recommend using the RCUS version of the Schaff translation? I may eventually pursue ordination in the URCNA (Lord willing).

What are some of the differences, especially with the 1976 CRC translation?


----------

